# Riding Instructor in Aboyne area



## Apollo240 (30 July 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking for a riding instructor who can do private lessons and can travel to my yard in Aboyne. I'm quite a nervous/fairly novice rider and not looking to compete, just wanting to work on my confidence and flatwork with my boy in the school.
Any help or contacts much appreciated.


----------

